# Vonage Pay-As-You-Go



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have had Vonage for many years. From time to time I have switched plan type. Before today I had 125 minutes US/125 minutes Mexico for $23 USD. But I hardly ever use the Vonage phone - and I've never used it to dial a Mexican number.

Today I switched to pay-as-you-go. With taxes etc included the base fee is $7USD/month. Incoming calls are free, as are outgoing toll free calls. An outgoing call to the US is 5 cents per minute. But - since my wife's fijo from Telmex includes a certain amount of minutes to the US - she can still call her friends for 'free'. 

For the same $7 USD I still get voicemail, blocked numbers, transcribed voicemails, call forwarding ... And should I need to call a Mexican landline it is 2 cents a minute. Cell phones was more.

I know there is MagicJack - but I don't have their device and already have 2 of these Vonage modems.


----------



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> I have had Vonage for many years. From time to time I have switched plan type. Before today I had 125 minutes US/125 minutes Mexico for $23 USD. But I hardly ever use the Vonage phone - and I've never used it to dial a Mexican number.
> 
> Today I switched to pay-as-you-go. With taxes etc included the base fee is $7USD/month. Incoming calls are free, as are outgoing toll free calls. An outgoing call to the US is 5 cents per minute. But - since my wife's fijo from Telmex includes a certain amount of minutes to the US - she can still call her friends for 'free'.
> 
> ...



Why are you paying for something you rarely use, would using your cellphone cost you more than you pay in a year for Vonnage? You might be better off with just the cellphone.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

byresch said:


> Why are you paying for something you rarely use, would using your cellphone cost you more than you pay in a year for Vonnage? You might be better off with just the cellphone.


I do not use Vonage but I do have Ooma at $10 per month that includes a few more options than does Vonage. The reason? A USA phone number for my medical, financial, family, friends and business contacts. I also have a Google phone number which helps tie everything together with my various USA (4) and Mexico (2) phone numbers so that no matter who wants to contact me (or me them) in either the USA or Mexico I can easily maintain communication.

No everyone may have the communications needs as I do, but, the system works very well for me at a fairly reasonable monthly cost for unlimited service with many bells and whistles.


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

chek out magic jack! 29.99 per year. free app on cell phone-app is finicky but it also plugs into computer or router with a phone as voip and its a usa # if u want... u choose the # free calls to us and receiving, free texts, voicemail the whole shebang! its awesome!!!


----------



## qroo_Paul (Jun 1, 2016)

You can save a lot more money by just getting a Mexican cell phone plan:


----------

